# Wie fest ziehe ich meine Schrauben an?



## falex12 (10. Mai 2019)

Hi,

vermütlich eine der blödesten Fragen die man so stellen kann, trotzdem kommen mir Zweifel bei meiner Installation.
Wie fest muss ich die Anschlüsse meiner Wasserkühlung festschrauben?
Ich mache mir Sorgen das ganze "zu fest" anzuschrauben. Da das ja teilweise schon schwer geht mit den Dichtungsringen, hab ich die Anschlüsse sehr fest angeschraubt.
Kann ich hier was falsch machen?

Danke!


----------



## Krolgosh (10. Mai 2019)

Ich hab mir angewöhnt im Wasserkühlungs-/Hardwarebereich alles nur noch Handfest anzuziehen, nicht über den Punkt hinaus wo es wirklich "schwergängig" wird. Sollten also ohne große Kraftanstrengung wieder aufgehen danach. Handfest reicht in dem Zusammenhang vollkommen aus, sowohl für Hard wie auch Softtubes. 

Ich weiß das wir Deutschen gerne bisschen Übertreiben was solche Geschichten betrifft.. Aber da muss man einfach bissl Gefühl für entwickeln. 

Ich bring da mal noch gerne ein Beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war der Pelxitop meiner Pumpe, und wie man an den feinen Rissen um die Befestigung und dem Intake sieht habe ich bisschen zu fest angezogen.  Also vorallem in Verbindung mit Plexi bin ich mitlerweile sehr vorsichtig geworden.


----------



## _Berge_ (10. Mai 2019)

Ich sag ja immer zu den Azubis: nach fest kommt ab

Alles an Hardware zieht man handfest an, Wasserkühlung mach ich genauso, siehe @Krolgosh warum

Durch zu festes anziehen kann es zu Haarrissen in einer platine kommen oder im plexi

Schrauben Köpfe können abreissen, dann viel Spaß beim rausbekommen ^^


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (10. Mai 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Schrauben Köpfe können abreissen, dann viel Spaß beim rausbekommen ^^



Also wenn man das im Bereich der PC Hardware schafft, hat man wirklich was falsch gemacht.....oder billige Schrauben


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (10. Mai 2019)

Sehe ich auch so, wenn man da nen Schraubenkopf abreisst dann respekt.  

Zum Thema: Soweit anziehen bis es ohne Kraftaufwand nicht mehr weiter geht. Das reicht normalerweise.


----------



## _Berge_ (10. Mai 2019)

Ich sag das nicht unbegründet

Manche ballern die Schrauben bei uns so fest das ist nichtmehr normal ^^


----------



## Eyren (10. Mai 2019)

Wasn... Makita 12V Akku und Rutschkupplung raus. Solange drehen bis ein deutliches knack zu vernehmen ist. 

Okay nun ernsthaft: so wie alle sagen "handwarm" anziehen. Merkst du Druck an Zeigefinger und Daumen reicht es.


Und ihr tut alle so als wären schraubenköpfe abreißen nicht normal. Ich hab ne ganze Kiste mit kaputten Schrauben, durchgedrehten Köpfen, "neuen" Gewinden und und.... dieses Elektronik Wischiwaschizeugs hält einfach nichts aus!


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (10. Mai 2019)

Ist jetzt nicht so, dass mir noch nie ein Schraubenkopf abgerissen wäre, aber das waren dann keine PC Schrauben....


----------



## Plasmadampfer (10. Mai 2019)

Wir haben als Kinder zu dritt (Ich und meine zwei Brüder) mal die Radschrauben vom VW Käfer meiner Mutter mit einem 3 Meter Verlängerungsrohr angezogen  Wie die Affen an der Stange. Jedenfalls haben wir die Stahlfelgen dabei krumm gezogen.

Ich schraube schon mein ganzes Leben mitunter an lebenserhaltenden STK pflichtigen Produkten. Ich habe drei Drehmomentschlüssel ab 6nm. Unter 6nm schraube ich mit Gefühl wie ein Uhrmacher. Es gibt Drehmomenttabellen für alle Gewinde und Größen in allen Materialen mitunter auch als APP.

Bei der BSE Kriese gingen hauptsächlich an einem Stammhirnzerkleinerer die 15/32 Zoll HNF aus V2A Spanngewinde  kaputt. Die V2A Schrauben waren in stark Nickel legierten Nietmuttern. Die Nickelmuttern konnte man so freischneiden mit einem entsprechend legierten Maschinengewindebohrer. Deswegen war dann der Gerätepreis in den Fleischlaboren von 5.000 D-Mark auf 15.000 British Pound gestiegen.
Vor der BSE Krise brauchte man solche Geräte nur in der Humanpathologie. Bei der BSE Krise dann auf jedem Schlachthof. Die herbeigeeilten Pandemieexperten und Pathologen an den Schlachthöfen hatten die Schrauben einfach zu fest angezogen.

Ich habe dann solche Schrauben hergestellt auf einer alten Deckel Drehbank in ähnlich starker Legierung wie die Nickelmuttern mit Rändelkopf und Autogen mit SIlberlot den Rändelkopf an die Schraube dranne..
210 D-Mark pro Schraube.


Wegen dem Drehmoment an einer Wakü. Spürbar mehr Drehmoment, also leicht fest, dann noch 180-270 Grad die Schraube weiter festziehen über Kreuz wie bei einem Zylinderkopf, obwohl der bei der Methode ja mit neuen Schrauben und Drehmomentschlüssel schon ordentlich von innen über Kreuz nach aussen vorgespannt wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2019)

falex12 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> vermütlich eine der blödesten Fragen die man so stellen kann, trotzdem kommen mir Zweifel bei meiner Installation.
> Wie fest muss ich die Anschlüsse meiner Wasserkühlung festschrauben?



"Handfest".
Bedeutet so fest, wie ein normal gebauter Mensch ohne besondere Kraftanstrengung mit seinen Fingern Schrauben zudreht.

Bedenke: Wenn es zu locker sein sollte kann nichts passieren außer dass es im Testbetrieb an der Stelle etwas suppt. Das siehst du und schraubst fester zu. Wenn man aber zu fest zudreht gehts womöglich kaputt (besonders bei Plastik/Acryl/...-Teilen). Also lieber etwas lockerer als fester - die Teile sind schon bei erstaunlich geringem Anziehmoment dicht (Schraubtüllen über Schläuchen sowieso da hier die Schraube nicht da ist um abzudichten sondern um den Schlauch festzuhalten - dicht wäre es auch ganz ohne Tülle). 

Eigentlich ists eine einfache "nach Gefühl"-Sache. Wenn man von Hand gemütlich zuschraubt bemerkt man ja sehr schnell, wann der Widerstand gegen weiteres drehen spontan stark zunimmt. Wenn das passiert ist am an der Stelle wo der O-Ring angedrückt wird bei dichtenden Teilen. Wenn der vollflächig angedrückt ist ist dicht - und zwar egal ob er mit einem oder 10 Kilo Anpressdruck angedrückt ist (da die Drücke in einer Wakü nicht groß sind).


----------



## INU.ID (10. Mai 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "Handfest".
> Bedeutet so fest, wie ein normal gebauter Mensch ohne besondere Kraftanstrengung mit seinen Fingern Schrauben zudreht.


Eine mMn sehr SEHR sehr wichtige Ergänzung zu der Bezeichnung "Handfest".


----------



## Patrick_87 (11. Mai 2019)

Ich kann ebenfalls nur raten es nicht zu übertreiben. Gerade bei Fittinge mit Schlauch , oft zieht man die Mutter zu fest an, dadurch schneidet sie sich in den Schlauch ein und schon hat man wieder ein Risiko das etwas undicht werden könnte. 
Es reicht die Überwurfmutter leicht anzuziehen , probiert es mal selbst aus. Steckt den Schlauch mal drauf, zieht die Mutter mit Absicht nicht richtig fest an und versucht dann mal den Schlauch abzuziehen. 
Auch wenn die Mutter nicht richtig fest ist, es reicht trotzdem noch um den Schlauch nicht so einfach abziehen zu können. 

Für mich hat sich eine Methode am besten bewährt. Ich drehe immer alle 1/4 Zoll Gewinde leicht handfest an. Verbinde alles, lasse das System einen Tag laufen, alles einmal auf Temperaturen kommen lassen. Und dann gehe ich am nächsten Tag noch mal dran
und ziehe jedes 1/4 Zoll Gewinde , jedes Fitting noch einmal handfest nach. So gut wie jede Verbindung lässt sich dann noch einmal ganz locker ein wenig anziehen. 
Und dann sollte auch wirklich alles perfekt sitzen. 
So mache ich es jetzt zumindest immer , kann ich so nur empfehlen. 
Man sollte bloß nicht anfangen irgendwelche Verbinder mit Zangen oder Schlüssel fest zu ziehen, dabei gehen ruck zuck Dichtungen kaputt, Plexiglas bekommt Risse usw.

Und ja , LEIDER rede ich wirklich aus Erfahrung. Ich hatte nachdem ich mich dafür entschieden habe doch grüne Flüssigkeit zu nehmen , mir Schläuche und Kühler etwas damit versaut. 
Also habe ich den Kühler an den 4 Schrauben geöffnet, sauber gemacht und dann mit dem beiliegendem Inbus Schlüssel wieder angezogen. 
Die Schrauben werden in das Plexiglas Gewinde eingedreht. Ist also logisch das dort schnell etwas kaputt geht. 
Aber aus Fehlern lernt man , war nur leider eine sehr teure Lehre. Denn der Kühler war der neue Adressierbare RGB Kühler von EK , kosten : 99 Euro. War genau einen Monat alt.

Hat einmal knack gemacht und die 99 Euro waren futsch....
Und ich habe nicht mal mit Kraft angezogen, einfach nur Handfest und zum Schluss dachte ich mir "komm bevor was undicht wird, gebe ich jede der 4 Schrauben im Kühler noch eine viertel Umdrehung zur Sicherheit..."
Schraube 1, schraube 2, und dann bei der 3. Schraube machte es knack.. bye bye 100 Euro xD


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Mai 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Eine mMn sehr SEHR sehr wichtige Ergänzung zu der Bezeichnung "Handfest".



Zitat von einer namenhaften deutschen Kühlermarke als es darum geht, wie fest denn richtig/"handfest" wäre:
"Schraubenschlüssel in die Faust nehmen und Kraft nur aus dem Handgelenk aufbringen."



Bei Plexi und dünnwandigen Gewinden mahne ich auch zu großer Vorsicht, in POM und Metall hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Wenn man allerdings einen deutlichen Widerstand durch die Dichtungsringe spürt, sollte man diese vorher anfeuchten. Ein gequetschter O-Ring dichtet weiterhin gut ab, darf halt nur wieder gelöst werden. Aber wenn das Gummi hängenbleibt, kann er auch reißen.

Bei Überwurfmuttern spürt man direkt den Widerstand des Schlauches und genau darum geht's ja.


----------

